# Rebuffed By Ashida Kim



## Rob_Broad (Jul 3, 2003)

Normally I don't postthe same message in multiple forums, but I thought I would share an experience I had today.

Normally when I get an email that is martial arts related, and I see a lot of names on it I hit the reply all button, and send everyone an invite to the CanAm. http://canamma.efoundation.net/default.asp

Here is an email I just recieved from one of the people who was recently invited from one such list.

DOJOPRESS@aol.com wrote:
Don't ever send me any more e-mail with a thousand names in front of it. That's how spammers spread viruses.

I remain,
Ashida Kim
For a complete listing of books and tapes visit Ashida Kim 

Naturally, after the fear subsided I had to rely to the Wrold's Deadliest Fighter. This was my reply.

If I had know DOJOPRESS was an email account for Ashida Kim I would have deleted it myself. And disregard the invite to the CanAm, the site is only for real martial artists not con men.

After I hit the send button I realized what I had done. He might send one of his assassins after me. It might be the mail carrier, or the papergirl, maybe the old lady across the street, I am so scared I don't know what to do


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2003)

Rob,

The Stars and moons and planetrs have aligned,
I see that you will be acousted by a woman in London, Downtown Area, on the street. She will approach you talkig to herself, then she wil spring on you. Once you make eye contact you will not be able to loose her. 

Oh Wait, that is what happened to me the last time I was there for work 

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 3, 2003)

Ishit Akitten replied to my email reply to him twice.  Here they are for your amusemet.

Another troll heard from, LOL

I remain,
Ashida Kim
For a complete listing of books and tapes visit  Ashida Kim 

And even more funny.

And, just so we'll know who qualifies as a "real martial artist" here's ONE of many e-mails I received today, and I get lots daily, thanking me for my help with my little books that you clowns are so jealous over. So kiss my grits Pocahontas! LOL


Master Kim,
      I wish it was, but I hate Star Wars and know it is only fantasy.
After I wrote you, I wanted to test it out again to see why I can do this, took a friend from the martial arts with me. It seems from his view that it is the way I have started caring myself. I had been using your Ninja mind control book for training.

       He said that even my alertness is improved, since I last trained under Sensei before his final days. We decided to spar for a couple of minutes and I could never beat him. He was amazed for the first time in 20 years I could beat him.

         I am now working with him from your mind control book as I write this and he said if your book could improve me this much, he wanted to try.



I remain,
Ashida Kim
For a complete listing of books and tapes visit  Ashida Kim


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2003)

This is too much!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2003)

Ya know.....

that writing style looks familiar.....

Kodai?  Nah......:rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 4, 2003)

The worlds deadliest Ninja sent me a last email after that last reply.  All he could say was "A troll is a troll is a troll..."

I had to ask if he spent a lot of time under bridges because he sure seemed to know a lot about trolls.

He blocked my email address so that refused to accept the last email.

How about everyone who reads this thread  email him at DOJOPRESS@aol.com and tell him what a scam artist he is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

I think that becomes harasment, and could lead to some legal problems.


----------



## Wmarden (Jul 4, 2003)

But if one were to say perhaps sign said email up for say lists or advertisements regarding certain activities with animals or other possibly living or once living things, it would be all in good fun.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 5, 2003)

We should take up a collection for his 10gazillion dollar challenge, and just shoot the man when he shows up...

Then he can "remain" ashida kim all he likes.  

Heck, I'd take bets that it wouldnt even be Judged as murder, it would be more like,  Pest Removal... Varmint Control, somthing like that.

Or wait!  We can TRANQ him with a TRANQ gun and release him back into the wild somewhere!  Preferably on an Uncharted Desert Isle...

OOPS. Did I say that out loud.  Now the man is probably gonna shoot himself, just so I get blamed.  How Ninja Like of him.


----------

